# Dell C521 Runs Extremely Slow



## utley1 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi all 

I just upgraded my HDD to a WD 1TB installed Windows 7 Ult. system worked fine for about 3 days and then just slowed to a snails pace. I reinstalled the OS wiped the HDD partition and all. to no avail, I tried to run WD diag Lifeguard inconclusive results system is too slow to run. It has 3gb of Ram I ran Dells system hardware diag all passed . but system still runs at a snails pace.. no other software has been installed and no updates this time. start up can take up to 20 mins or more.. any ideas?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

See if this can run:

Please preform a hard drive test using this guide here: 

How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Boot and run from a Linux CD. That will bypass the Hdd and let you know if the PC or the Hdd/OS is the problem.


----------



## utley1 (Oct 3, 2013)

ok masterchief I ran it twice.. still failed both times so I figure its the drive. I ran the short and it came back with a failed. then I I ran the long hoping to save it but it locked up twice 2nd time at 67% so guess its fried


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, if any errors appeared then the drive is dead. You will need to replace it.


----------

